# Noob question...



## Chrome (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry in advance if this is stupid, ive only had her for a day! The tops of her legs are quite dark, almost black... I believe she is an african so is this just colouring or is something up?

Also... shes been upside down all day today.... is she soon to moult?


----------



## infinity (Feb 15, 2007)

If it's all legs then you can be pretty sure it's nothing to worry about. It's when one part of the mody is unusually coloured compared to the rest...

As for the hanging upside down part- it's a typical mantis thing- they all do it - and yes, they will hang upside down when they are about to moult but as they tend to do that anyway, lots (like african mantids - I'm guessing yours is a Sphodromantis?), then it's not really considered a sure sign of moulting- but who knows, it might be!  - usually if it stops eating, that's a sign of moulting

hope this helps


----------



## Chrome (Feb 15, 2007)

Sphodromantis sounds right  matches the google pictures anyway! Im not sure what L she is.... Eating house flys and crickets but not got her wings yet. I only got her yesterday and im still very new to this but shes gorgeous. Any tips I should know?

Shes not eaten today and ive put crickets right infront of her, she had 3 flys yesterday apparently. let her crawl about on me but she seems happy upside down in her tank! Ive got twisted willow branches in there, looks amazing!

All her legs are the same colour... all dark at the top and green on the bottom half!


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep your'e fine.

AB


----------



## babynik14 (May 3, 2007)

mines upside down like 24/7 she hangs at the top ALL the time mines african


----------



## Butterfly (May 4, 2007)

All 30 or so of the Chinese nymphs I have like to hang on the raffia grass I have in their jar but the 20 or so Stagmomantis Limbatas I have like to mostly hang from the screen. Maybe I just need a bigger lid for the Chinese to hang from.

Different strokes for different... bugs, lol.


----------

